
Ask HN: Which domain name registration service should I use for my startup? - barce
I&#x27;m asking this for my co-worker. We bandy about ideas for startups all the time and worry about choosing the wrong domain name registration service. What does the HN community recommend?
======
ChaoticGood
gandi.net \+ Private domain registration \+ 1-year free SSL certificate

namecheap.com \+ great prices \+ good reputation

1and1.com \+ Best prices \+ Responsive Customer Service \- User interface (
Scratch that. They just did redesign and it looks great )

------
xj9
NameCheap.com is my personal preference.

------
mathiasrw
Unoeuro.com is really good.

------
MichaelCrawford
Look for one that posts its prices publicly; that is, you should not need to
register for an account to find out what you will pay.

I researched that a while back. The only one I found was name.com, which I
recommend for other reasons as well.

If a registrar won't admit to all their prices without requiring a login,
you're likely to find a bait-and-switch taking place, for example it is common
for renewal fees to be quite a lot more than new registrations or transfers.

------
MichaelCrawford
Before you register a domain, research it in the trademark section at
[http://www.uspto.gov/](http://www.uspto.gov/)

You might not be infringing a trademark just by registering it. The rules are
a little too complex for me to explain in an HN comment. However it is helpful
to have a totally unique trademark.

~~~
barce
Thanks, I definitely did not think of looking at the trademark section first.

